# NAD: Traynor YGL-1 Guitar Mate



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I absolutely love it. Great crunchy tube sounds! And it's made in Canada no less. What a jem! 

I've been reworking my pedal board too. This amp has an effects loop, so I've been experimenting with running the pedalboard through the loop vs through the front of the amp. Any advice? I feel like the OD should be in front rather than through the loop but I'm not sure. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lord-Humongous said:


> I absolutely love it. Great crunchy tube sounds! And it's made in Canada no less. What a jem!
> 
> I've been reworking my pedal board too. This amp has an effects loop, so I've been experimenting with running the pedalboard through the loop vs through the front of the amp. Any advice? I feel like the OD should be in front rather than through the loop but I'm not sure.


Generally, OD's and that type of pedal work better in front. Mod pedals, like echoes and verbs are better in the loop. But if you play clean, there is very little diff between in front and in the loop. A clean boost can work in the loop (if your amp has the headroom) to provide a clean boost for solos.

There is no right or wrong way. I like how some of my mods sound in the loop but sometimes I'm just too lazy or rushed to set it up. All my effects in front never sounds bad, but maybe not quite as good in a few situations. If I played distortion all night long, that could change.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats on the new amp!

I agree, no rules, experimentation is your best test.
But, usually modulation and maybe a boost/EQ in the loop.
Dirt pedals, wah and maybe compressor out front.

I only used the FX loop once with my YGL1 at home.
I unplugged my big board that I run through my Maz 8, through the front and loop.
There were a few pedals that acted funky and didn't sound the same, it may have been an impedance thing, I'm not sure.
YMMV.

With the band, I run all the pedals in front, 11 of them, and just use the loop for the noise gate.
I'm using it as a clean platform an getting my gain from pedals.

I love my YGL1, it's perfect for the band that I'm in. 
I did do a speaker swap along the way and I'm using it with a DX112 cab.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

sulphur said:


> I love my YGL1, it's perfect for the band that I'm in.
> I did do a speaker swap along the way and I'm using it with a DX112 cab.


Does the cab add a lot of volume? Someone mentioned to me recently that the number of speakers will have a greater effect on volume than the wattage of the amp.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

HNAD, I love mine too. I bought this amp when they were first released, traded it, then bought a new one again recently because it really is a great grab and go little box of tone. FWIW, I sold off my two cabs (a 212 and 112 closed backs) because I didn't need (or really notice) the volume increase.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

A speaker change can have the biggest affect on an amp, in terms of what a non-tech can alter.

A more efficient speaker will be louder and will render a bit more headroom, as it will breakup later.

The extension cab will move more air, not neccessarily louder, but I like the idea of mixing speakers.
I feel that you can cover a broader range in the tone spectrum.


----------



## ColForbin (Sep 10, 2012)

Love these amps. Congrats on the new amp day. Anyone considering a Blues Jr needs to play one of these first.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Congrats from someone else who has recently bought one (but you already knew that)!


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

colchar said:


> Congrats from someone else who has recently bought one (but you already knew that)!


Need to see some pics!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

There is a crappy cell phone pic in this thread:


http://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/new-to-me-amp-day.77506/


----------

